

Facebook is down - yayitswei
http://facebook.com

======
aalbertson
Officially down: (officially as in the sites checking this stuff say so!)

[http://www.isitdownrightnow.com/facebook.com.html](http://www.isitdownrightnow.com/facebook.com.html)

[http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/facebook.com](http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/facebook.com)

------
dvcc
I don't know why but the one system status page I can find is not isolated
from the rest of fb:
[https://developers.facebook.com/status/](https://developers.facebook.com/status/)

------
dutchbrit
Seems to be a 500 error - I'm sure it will be up any minute, no reason to
panic :)

------
cuong
Should have used AngularJS am I rite

